# شركة فولكانو ( دبي )



## ُEmaSakr (23 مايو 2017)

يتوفر لدينا كميات كبيرة من اجهزة الكمبيوتر واللاب توب والشاشات بجميع احجامها ( استعمال الخارج وبحالة الجديد ) وباسعار مميزة جدا للكميات الكبيرة 
البيع لتجار الجملة
العنوان المنطقة الصناعية - إمارة الشارقة - الامارات العربية المتحدة
تليفون واتس اب : 00971567257921


----------

